# They won't eat anything but bloodworms... O.o



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

My Cherry Barbs are refusing to eat anything but freeze-dried bloodworms. Ever since I got them 4 months ago I've been feeding them TetraMin Tropical crisps twice daily and bloodworms every week or so, but now they won't eat the crisp thingys anymore. They'll get them in their mouths and spit them out, atleast that's what the male does, the female just ignores them. 
They eat the bloodworms quite voraciously but I'm not thinking that bloodworms have the perfect mix of nutrition... I'm thinking about going to buy some Hikari Micro pellets and see if they like those, but I don't what to get them if I can convince my guys to eat what they already have.

Help! Thanks!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Try getting one of the garlic supplements, there are lots out there. Its generally used to make fish eat when they are being picky.


----------

